# 2019 Hoyts



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Lol... a bunch of people are gonna be so happy to sell their $1500 RX1's.

New flagships and mid year releases every year the new norm?


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Only way to make these kinds of drastic changes are to have them designed years out in advance and then release each year to boost sales through "innovative" marketing.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

makes me wonder if my old bow is still capable of killing deer / elk with?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

PBH said:


> makes me wonder if my old bow is still capable of killing deer / elk with?


The riser design, weight, limb pockets, cams, ibo, grip, monkey tails, finish, thread count on bolts... All likely make it insufficient.

BUT... for the low price of $1650 (pre tax, dealer fees not included, bare bow only, restrictions apply) you can be in a bow that should be sufficient to kill for a duration not to exceed 3 years.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'll be getting a new bow in the spring, but doubtful that I'd consider spending that kind of money. Think I'll be looking at the aluminum riser bows more in the $1000 range.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Kwalk3 said:


> I'll be getting a new bow in the spring, but doubtful that I'd consider spending that kind of money. Think I'll be looking at the aluminum riser bows more in the $1000 range.


If all these guys drop new boys, I would heavily consider getting one of last years. Almost all of them dropped a new flagship bow last year and they will be all over online, or from the dealers in classifieds places like Archery Talk (brand new).

Not assuming you don't have budget, but last year had a lot of great bows (realm, triax, hyperforce, etc...) that will be on the market(or dealer clearance) because of this silliness. If I see the right deal I might get a "backup" bow because of it haha


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

I doubt I will ever buy a new bow again. The ones I have now will get me well into my 50's, and by then, may not be doing archery much anymore, unless I have some son-in-laws that are into it...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> If all these guys drop new boys, I would heavily consider getting one of last years. Almost all of them dropped a new flagship bow last year and they will be all over online, or from the dealers in classifieds places like Archery Talk (brand new).
> 
> Not assuming you don't have budget, but last year had a lot of great bows (realm, triax, hyperforce, etc...) that will be on the market(or dealer clearance) because of this silliness. If I see the right deal I might get a "backup" bow because of it haha


That's actually my plan. Get a brand new bow that's last year's model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I just bought a Bear Archery BR33 which was a 1000$ flagship bow for Bear in 16/17 for 600$ from sportsmans. 

I have killed buck and cow elk with a 200$ bear archery bow over the last two seasons. 

I can’t imagine spending 1500 when it only take 200 to kill animals.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

TPrawitt91 said:


> I just bought a Bear Archery BR33 which was a 1000$ flagship bow for Bear in 16/17 for 600$ from sportsmans.
> 
> I have killed buck and cow elk with a 200$ bear archery bow over the last two seasons.
> 
> I can't imagine spending 1500 when it only take 200 to kill animals.


Some spend it because they can, some because it's an ego thing, especially for the ones that wear a matching sun visor in the hills to pose with the animal they shot to promote the brand. It's easy to get wrapped up in it, that's for sure.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

I am not holding my breath, honestly these bows are priced sky high, and are shooting the same speeds for the past 5 years. Dont get me wrong. I really like my 2014 CS ( bought new in 2015 for 600) and it shoots really well and is easy to tune and press, the defiants were a bit of a disaster. My guess is the 2019s will be good bows but nothing that will make me want to trade up. Having shot many Hoyts I love the cams on the spiders.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have never been a Hoyt fan for some of the very reasons stated... new flagship bow turned out every year, over priced, their draw cycle just isn't any better than other brands flagship bows and they don't make you shoot any better... just look at all of Hoyt's top shooters who have jumped ship to other manufacturers the past few years. What have they learned that the rest of us haven't figured out? 

kdog... when you say "trade up" are your referring to trading up in quality, price or just newer model? 

Interesting to me was when I was shooting in the Senior Games this year, I saw very few Hoyts being used. In my division, the top shooter was using a Bow Tech, the #2 shooter was using a Canadian brand that I had never heard of and the #3 shooter was using a 2012 Elite Answer. Not a Hoyt in the group. I suppose one of the things that comes with age is that being a "fan boy" of the "perceived" most popular and certainly the most expensive, doesn't guarantee success. Or... maybe being older means you just can't afford the new high priced bows so you make do with what you have. Perhaps if more of the fan boys would purchase a new bow every year, Hoyt wouldn't have to keep raising prices to make up for revenue lost due to sales being down and the bow price's might start to drop. Probably not though, seems the greed for higher profits isn't owned solely by the gas companies.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

By trade up I mean purchase a new or newer bow. I really like my 2014 CS and still have my elite answer, which in my opinion is about as good as anything elite has made in a while so I think I am set for a while. Now if that Garmin bow site where only like 500 bucks cheaper, then I could see buying something...


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I keep reading references about the site you are referring to. Maybe I ought to see what all the hullabaloo is about.:smile:


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

If I were in the market today for a new bow, I'd heavily lean toward looking at Darton. Heck, I might even go full circle and save $200 by buying a PSE carbon.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Here's a little something to keep things in perspective. I killed my elk this year with an arrow that cost $1.50 from Wal-Mart. Not joking.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Did that $1.50 include the broad head? The arrows I used for the senior games I got on a special sale... buy 1 dozen, get a dozen free. I paid $60 for two dozen, that works out to be $2.50 each. Not as good as your $1.50 arrow, but not too bad either. I took my deer with one of those arrows as well. Further proof that high dollar items aren't necessary for success.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

bow dude, the broadhead I used was a 100 grain Slick Trick Standard which are $40 for a 4 pack or $10 per head, so no. However, if I would have used the NAP Shockwaves that I used to kill my elk the previous two years I could have said that the whole broadhead/arrow combo was about $6.50. I have no doubt in my mind that it would have worked too.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Are we impressed or what


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

High Desert Elk said:


> Are we impressed or what


For the carbon PSE riser with Triax technology?

Or the aluminum bow that mimics the Triax they bashed and weighs as much?

I think their "rush" to compete is going to hurt eventually. Depends on how many times fans want to shell out $1700 for a bow. They told me at the rx-1 launch they worked on that bow for over 2 years - less than 12 months later they completely redesigned. Not every release is a blockbuster - but I guess trying every year (or mid year) is good business?

Last year I bought a Triax because, well, it shoots amazing. Mathews also came down on their flagship pricing. So a great bow for a grand made me satisfied. I had every intention of getting the rx-1. It underdelivered for the price.

If the trend like Hoyt follows keeps going, I see companies like Prime who make awesome bows for around $1K continuing to benefit.


----------



## kdog (May 4, 2015)

RandomElk16 said:


> High Desert Elk said:
> 
> 
> > Are we impressed or what
> ...


Agreed, I see nothing that makes me want to buy a new one. The current carbon 34 shoots arrows a whopping 4 fps faster and is untested. I know my 2014 CS shoots great, feels great and tunes well.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

kdog said:


> Agreed, I see nothing that makes me want to buy a new one. The current carbon 34 shoots arrows a whopping 4 fps faster and is untested. I know my 2014 CS shoots great, feels great and tunes well.


They make some cool stuff now - but honestly the CS was a major grand slam and many are still very very happy shooting that bow.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

RandomElk16 said:


> They make some cool stuff now - but honestly the CS was a major grand slam and many are still very very happy shooting that bow.


Got a 2015 CS 34 before the Defiants came out. That is one bow that will not be sold or traded off. Got an RX-1 last year because I liked the 32" ATA. Not sure if even 50 arrows have been shot from it yet and would sell it off way before the Spyder.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I bought a new bow this year and had every intention of getting a Hoyt..........Until I saw what they cost. . I cannot bring myself to part with that much cash for a bow. I'm too hard on them. 
I looked around and talked to some dealers, and ended up with the mid level Bear bow. 
It shoots very well, is comfortable to shoot, and fits me well. The P S E I had before was none of that. 
I'm very satisfied with the Bear.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

2full said:


> I bought a new bow this year and had every intention of getting a Hoyt..........Until I saw what they cost. . I cannot bring myself to part with that much cash for a bow. I'm too hard on them.
> I looked around and talked to some dealers, and ended up with the mid level Bear bow.
> It shoots very well, is comfortable to shoot, and fits me well. The P S E I had before was none of that.
> I'm very satisfied with the Bear.


I have seen lots of success stories with Bear!

And, you can always find a great deal on them


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

I’m a believer in Bear


----------

